# Quantum Theory formulated for late summer



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Tecmo Koei confirms release window for gory third-person shooter on Xbox 360 and PS3. 










In February, Tecmo Koei delayed its PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 shooter Quantum Theory, saying it wouldn't be ready for release before its fiscal quarter ended in March. Today a representative with the publisher confirmed a DualShockers report for GameSpot, narrowing down the game's current launch window. 

 Wonder Twin powers: Activate!


"For now, a solid date hasn't been determined yet, but we're looking at the later part of summer 2010," the representative told GameSpot. 

Quantum Theory follows beefy protagonist Syd and his female counterpart, Filens. With Earth having suffered a postapocalyptic catastrophe, the duo set out to stem the spread of a mysterious substance known as Erosion, the source of which appears to be in a mysterious "Living Tower."


----------

